# Nur 400 fps bei MOHAA trotz gForce 5950 ultra gs? Ich brauche rat !



## Shupatino (28. Januar 2004)

Ich habe schon fast alle grakas durch  

1.Sapphire radeon 9800xt 
2.ASUS radeon 9800xt

Jetztige Gainward gForce 5950 ultra gs !

Und mein mainboard msi k7n2 delta-l
512 ddr ram 333mhz


Also irgendwie laufen alle gleich scheise bei mir auser die gforce ist um 4 % besser !


Also wenn ich z.b. medal of honor zocke dann habe ich nur 300-400 fps das is nicht normal freunde haben den gleichen pc und haben 800 fps

Kann das an meinem mainboard liegen ?
oder an meinem speicher das ich zuwenig ddr habe oder kein nforce 2 benutze obwohl es mein board unterstützt ?

Ich habe noch 14 tage rückgaberecht ! und es were sehr net wenn ihr mir nochmal eure meinungen zu den grakas abgeben würdet weil ich weis echt nicht mehr was die beste ist !

thx


----------



## SamGamgee (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

Sinnvolle und aussagekräftige Überschriften rulen schon :>
-> http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=401&thread_id=2609102&father_id=0&message_id=2609102&count_reply=0&group_id=21 *gg*
Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## houserei (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> Ich habe schon fast alle grakas durch
> 
> 1.Sapphire radeon 9800xt
> ...




Wie meinst Du das, daß Du kein Nforce2 nutzt?


----------



## Blasius (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> Ich habe schon fast alle grakas durch
> 
> 1.Sapphire radeon 9800xt
> ...



Und zum Inhalt Deines postings:

*lol*

Schwätzer.

Sorry, musste auch sein.


----------



## Kulli (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> Ich habe schon fast alle grakas durch
> 
> 1.Sapphire radeon 9800xt
> ...



Ich würd es an deiner Stelle mal mit einem Neuen Board versuchen...
Wie sieht es aus mit einem neuen nForce2 Board aus???
Das haben deine Kollegen dann sicher auch, oder??? Das macht mächtig was an leistung her.....

MfG Kulli


----------



## houserei (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

Allein die Aussage es würde bei 400 FPS schei*e laufen ist zu geil. KP aber Eltern mit Stopfkissen... Tststs...


----------



## MrCeleron (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

wieso schwätzer? bei der farcry demo hab ich sogar 80 000 fps! O.o


----------



## Shupatino (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:34 schrieb Kulli:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> ...




Also ich habe ja nur 1 speicher drinn  512 ddr ram 333 mhz und der leuft ja nicht auf nforce  2  !


Welches mainboard were denn gut ?


----------



## houserei (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

"Also ich habe ja nur 1 speicher drinn  512 ddr ram 333 mhz und der leuft ja nicht auf nforce  2  !"

Sorry, aber irgendwie fehlt Dir jegliche Schlüsselqualifikation, weil Du lieber neu kaufst anstatt Probleme zu beheben. Wenn Du einen nForce Chipsatz Dein Eigen nennst würde ich mal die Treiber aufspielen. Evtl. bist Du dann bedient.


----------



## Piccolo676 (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:37 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:34 schrieb Kulli:[/l]
> ...



dass er läuft sollte dir daran aufgefallen sein, dass dein rechner läuft. dass du kein Twinbanking nutzen kannst liegt daran, dass du nur einen RAM-Riegel hast. das macht aber nur 4-5% aus.
 aber wozu willst du noch mehr fps. du merkst sowieso keinen unterschied. stell doch lieber die Qualität der Grafik hoch.

oder du und deine Freunde lassen die hosen runter und machen dann mal nen richtigen vergleich. is ja ned zum aushalten


----------



## Shupatino (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:37 schrieb houserei:[/l]
> Allein die Aussage es würde bei 400 FPS schei*e laufen ist zu geil. KP aber Eltern mit Stopfkissen... Tststs...



Tj0 bin eben pr0 in dem game sry aber is so !

und ich zocke das game schon 2 jahre und das jeden tag und ich muss es ja wohl besser wissen als du ??

eingebildetes etwas !


----------



## Shupatino (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:40 schrieb houserei:[/l]
> "Also ich habe ja nur 1 speicher drinn  512 ddr ram 333 mhz und der leuft ja nicht auf nforce  2  !"
> 
> Sorry, aber irgendwie fehlt Dir jegliche Schlüsselqualifikation, weil Du lieber neu kaufst anstatt Probleme zu beheben. Wenn Du einen nForce Chipsatz Dein Eigen nennst würde ich mal die Treiber aufspielen. Evtl. bist Du dann bedient.



habe ich doch !


----------



## houserei (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:43 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:37 schrieb houserei:[/l]
> ...




Jo, bin zwar ein Noob aber hab Ahnung von Hardware. Zumindest weiß ich welche treiber ich benutzen muß, wenn ich ein nForce drauf hab. Btw: Ab 50 FPS sieht selbst Frau Holle mit Monokular keinen Unterschied. Argh...


----------



## janerik (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:43 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:37 schrieb houserei:[/l]
> ...



Du BIST DER GRÖSSTE, EGOISTISCHTE UND EINGEBILDETE NOOB, DEN ICH JE GESEHN HABE !!!!!!!!!

LOS, GEH ZU DEINEN ELTERN UND LASS DIR NEN NEUEN PC SCHENKEN !!!

Jaja, Idioten gibt es auf der Welt...


----------



## BunGEe (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 14:04 schrieb janerik:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:43 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> ...


Jetzt beruhigen wir uns mal alle wieder. *Tee ausschenk*
Naja 400 fps sind aber auch schwach ~

Jetzt mal im Ernst, kein Mensch brauch 400, 300, 200...nein auch keine 100 fps. Aber wenn es sonst keine Probleme gibt..


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:37 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:34 schrieb Kulli:[/l]
> ...



Mal ehrlich, ist dieser Thread ernst gemeint?
Falls ja - lol !!

Im Übrigen ist nForce2 der Chipsatz deines Boards. Was du meinst ist Twinbanking.
Ein normaler Monitor hat etwa eine Bildwiderholfrequenz von 100Hz. Es können also maximal 100 Bilder pro Sekunde angezeigt werden. Ob die Karte dann 400 oder 800 fps bringt ist sch***egal.


----------



## Sprayer (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

400fps? lol das krieg ich ja nichtmal bei tetris !.


----------



## MichaelM (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

Die dummen und inhaltslosen Treads häufen sich in letzter Zeit.

Aber immer wieder geil wie sich die Leute da reinsteigern können und beleidigend werden


----------



## houserei (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 15:02 schrieb MichaelM:[/l]
> Die dummen und inhaltslosen Treads häufen sich in letzter Zeit.
> 
> Aber immer wieder geil wie sich die Leute da reinsteigern können und beleidigend werden



Beziehst Du mich da mit ein? *liebguck*


----------



## OverLoarD (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

Also dass ist der mit Abstand sinnlosteste Thread allerzeiten. Kann den ein Mod mal bitte dicht machen?
Dass der Threadsteller wenig Ahnung hat merkt man anhand der dochetwas unqualifizierten Aussage "Mein Nforce läuft ja nicht"....

Naja was solls, ich vermute hier mal wieder einen Sch%$$%-Vergleich und Angeberei, denn 400 FPS ist ja wirklich unspielbar....


----------



## DrHasenbein (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

WAS IS DAS GEIL *wegrofl* 

ich hab nur 400 fps..*heul*...und ich habe schon alle Grafikkarten durch...*schluchz* Man muss sich das mal vorstellen: 400 FPS!!!!  Kann ja auch sein dass deine Karte schon eine von denen ist, die automatisch abriegelt, so wie der neue 7er BMW bei Tempo 250!!!  Musst du einfach mal auf der Karte paar Leiterbahnen überbrücken...Leute gibts...tztztz

mal so ne Frage: das machen die Händler wirklich anstandslos mit? Ich meine, du hast die dritte Grafikkarte des absoluten Oberklasse-Preissegment nun in deinem Rechenknecht am testen und schickst die jedesmal zum Umtausch zurück? WO BESTELLST DU? HER MIT DER ADRESSE!!! Nicht zu glauben....was erzählst du denn bitte jedesmal?


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

Also ich weiß nicht, was ihr habt. Seit ich die Treiber für meine Grafikkarte selber programmiere, habe ich satte 50 bis 60% mehr Leistung. 
Die GraKa-Hersteller verkaufen nämlich schon seit 3 jahren die gleiche Hardware, lediglich die Treiber werden erneuert. Erkennt der Treiber die Karte in deinem System, weiß er, wie schnell er maximal sein darf, damit's nicht auffällt! 
Wenn man das weiß, kann man aus einer ATi 9600 locker eine DirectX next GraKa machen, die bei UT2003 locker auch 320 FPS bringt!
Selbst NVidia macht da mit, die stecken nämlich alle unter einer Decke.

Bei Prozessoren ists genauso!
Ich sage nur, programmiert Eure Treiber selber für mehr Leistung!!!

Das wollte ich nur mal sagen!


----------



## bruellmuecke (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

kannst du mal nen treiber für ne r9800pro schreiben?
wenn du für zb die radeon serie treiber schreibst und die online stellen würdest köntest du den omega treibern konkurenz machen!! 
wenn ich so einen (super)treiber hätte wäre ich glücklich.


----------



## Christian2510 (28. Januar 2004)

Ihr habt Sorgen...
Na ja, ~way~
...ich brauche jetzt erstmal ein wenig Rat  *relax*
http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=104&thread_id=2609109&father_id=0&message_id=2609109&count_reply=24&top=-100
http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=401&thread_id=2609102&father_id=0&message_id=2609102&count_reply=0&group_id=21


----------



## Vordack (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 15:31 schrieb unterseebotski:[/l]
> Also ich weiß nicht, was ihr habt. Seit ich die Treiber für meine Grafikkarte selber programmiere, habe ich satte 50 bis 60% mehr Leistung.
> Die GraKa-Hersteller verkaufen nämlich schon seit 3 jahren die gleiche Hardware, lediglich die Treiber werden erneuert. Erkennt der Treiber die Karte in deinem System, weiß er, wie schnell er maximal sein darf, damit's nicht auffällt!
> Wenn man das weiß, kann man aus einer ATi 9600 locker eine DirectX next GraKa machen, die bei UT2003 locker auch 320 FPS bringt!
> ...



Wow! Ich wusste doch schon immer warum die Grafikkarten nicht grösser werden (zumindest nach der Voodoo 3  ) und die Prozessoren noch nicht meinen Rechner zum schmelzen bringen (wenn auch nur knapp). Ich wusste es!!! ALLES NUR VERARSCHE UND GELDMACHEREI!!!

Ich hoffe Du hasst ne Geforce 9800 Pro, dann Maile mirdoch mal bitte Deine selbstprogramierten Treiber den ich bin gerade zu sehr damit beschäftigt eine Version der Doom Engine zu programmieren die keine Leveldaten braucht, sondern alles von einem Atlas einliest, selbst die Texturen.


----------



## cs_stupid (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

nap + tastatur + forum = s.o.


----------



## DrHasenbein (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 15:31 schrieb unterseebotski:[/l]
> Also ich weiß nicht, was ihr habt. Seit ich die Treiber für meine Grafikkarte selber programmiere, habe ich satte 50 bis 60% mehr Leistung.
> Die GraKa-Hersteller verkaufen nämlich schon seit 3 jahren die gleiche Hardware, lediglich die Treiber werden erneuert. Erkennt der Treiber die Karte in deinem System, weiß er, wie schnell er maximal sein darf, damit's nicht auffällt!
> Wenn man das weiß, kann man aus einer ATi 9600 locker eine DirectX next GraKa machen, die bei UT2003 locker auch 320 FPS bringt!
> ...



Nur 50 bis 60% mehr Leistung? Irgendwas machst du da aber noch falsch. Weil, ein Freund von mir (von Beruf Bäcker, ledig) hat mit seinem selbst programmierten Treiber bei Unreal2003 800 fps reinen ZUWACHS...auf ner GeForce3 natürlich nur...was will man auch erwarten von dieser ollen Kamelle. Trotzdem sollten es bei dir schon paar fps mehr sein, meinst du nicht? Einfach nochmal neu programmieren und anschliessend testen.


----------



## OverLoarD (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

[ironie]

Ich finde wir haben genug gelästert und sollten nun sachlich werden:
Um deine lahme Graka zu entlasten solltest du die Auflösung auf 320x200 setzen, AA und AF natürlich abschalten, sowie alle Details auf "Very Low" setzen. Alle Programme die im Hintergrund laufen abschalten, am besten Dos 6.22 drauf machen, das verwendet praktisch keine System-Resourcen. Dann sollten alle aktuellen Treiber für Mobo, Graka, CPU, GPU, RAM, Northbridge, Southbridge, Monitor etc.installiert sein (Ob es die für Dos 6.22 gibt?  )

Hoffe dass du so Vierstellige FPS Zahlen bekommst. :p

[/ironie]


----------



## ScorpyAction (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

hmmm ich weiss ja net was du wilslt

ich seh kein unterschied ob das game mit 100 oder 1000 fps läuft

und wenn dir 400 fps zu wenig sind dann hol dir nen kompressor cooler und takte den prozi auf 4.3 ghz davon haste wesentlcih mehr *g*

aber heult rum weil er 400 fps hat      R O F L 

ausserdem hab ich auch dein mobo aber als ILSR  mit twinbanking und ner FX 5950  und ich stelle keine schwächen fest

lass mal mit deinen freunden ein 3dmark 03 laufen und dann vergleich mal  wenn sich da die punkte net sonderlcih abheben liegt es an deinem game net anner hardware


----------



## pirx (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 15:45 schrieb DrHasenbein:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 15:31 schrieb unterseebotski:[/l]
> ...



Nja... stimmt schon. Seit ich meine Grafikkarten selber baue (die selbstentwickelten Chips basieren auf Nanotechnologie) habe ich mindestens eine 10fache Leistung gegenüber einer GF 9800 Pro und komme bei Gothic2 schon mal locker auf 5150 FPS z.B. Da ich aber damit natürlich kein Geld verdienen will und ausschliesslich auf NonProfit  Basis funktioniere, verkaufe ich solche Sachen selbstverständlich nicht. In der Entwicklungspipeline ist nun eine GraKa die Energie erzeugt und diese ins Netz zurückspeist und nebenbei auch als Tumbler (optional mit Wasserstoffkühlung auch als Abwaschmaschine) gebraucht werden kann.


----------



## Gorthaur (28. Januar 2004)

am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
"Also wenn ich z.b. medal of honor zocke dann habe ich nur 300-400 fps das is nicht normal freunde haben den gleichen pc und haben 800 fps"

OK du voll Pro hardcore MoHAA zocker. 

Im Kino hast du 24 oder 26 Bilder/s ,wenn dir dort ein flimmern oder ruckeln auffällt, dann gehörst du nicht mehr zur Spezies Mensch, oder du hast nen verdammt guten Augenarzt.

Flimmerverschmelzungsfrequenz für verschiedene Lebewesen:

Salamander 5/s 
Frosch 20/s 
Mensch max.20/s 
Ameise 70/s 
Bienen, Libellen 200-300/s

Nachzulesen unter:

http://www.hitechnatur.ch/sinnen/1/augenbli.html


----------



## kingston (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

@Shupatino
Du bist doch wirklich das dämlichste was unter der Sonne rumläuft. Kaufst dir eine ATI Karte , beschwerst dich, ziehst über ATI  her,

siehe hier: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=104&thread_id=2589805&father_id=0&message_id=2589805&count_reply=26&group_id=21

weil sie angeblich nichts geht ( aber nichtmal wissen wie man AA im Treibermenü abstellt). 

Dann kaufst du dir eine Ultra und siehe da... die geht auch nix besser.
Ich lach mich echt krumm.
Du hast dich damals in deinen Postings lächerlich gemacht ( bääh, mein Kumpel hat 800 Frames und ich nicht bähh) und tust es wieder.
Was kommt jetzt? Machst du jetzt Nvidia auch nieder? Wieviele Karten musst du noch Kaufen bis du kapierst was Sache ist?


----------



## cylord83 (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 16:21 schrieb kingston:[/l]
> @Shupatino
> Du bist doch wirklich das dämlichste was unter der Sonne rumläuft. Kaufst dir eine ATI Karte , beschwerst dich, ziehst über ATI  her,
> 
> ...



Ach, der schon wieder! Wie soll man denn 400 Frames, geschweige denn 800 erreichen. Soviel Beklopptes auf einmal! *tztz*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:37 schrieb MrCeleron:[/l]
> wieso schwätzer? bei der farcry demo hab ich sogar 80 000 fps! O.o



Lügner


----------



## speedy11 (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 17:34 schrieb Jimini_Grillwurst:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:37 schrieb MrCeleron:[/l]
> ...



das is jetzt vieleicht etwas hart, muss aber gesagt werden:

Shupatino du bist doch der bekloppteste mensch von dem ich je threads gelesen habe. Was dümmeres gibts nun aber echt nicht!!
Du bist kein MoH Hardcore PRo ultra super Zocker sondern ein super ultra hardcore schwachkopf


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 28.01.04 um 17:54 schrieb speedy11:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 17:34 schrieb Jimini_Grillwurst:[/l]
> ...



Hm...hier riechts irgendwie nach Fake, bei mir zumindest *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## Raiden157 (28. Januar 2004)

Hi
Was willst du mit 800FPS????
Das Menschliche Auge erkennt gerade ma 24 Bilder pro sec  . Darüber kommt es dir nur flüssiger vor(also wenn du 100 fps hast reichts das auch schon vollkommen)


----------



## Damaskus (28. Januar 2004)

@ threadersteller

was du brauchst ist keine neue grafikkarte oder ähnliches , sondern nen guten psychater. 800 fps ,jo is klar


----------



## oasisfan (28. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> Also wenn ich z.b. medal of honor zocke dann habe ich nur 300-400 fps das is nicht normal freunde haben den gleichen pc und haben 800 fps



ich hab ein ähnliches problem: ich hab mir neulich einen ferrari gekauft, aber in der beschleunigung von 0 auf 100 km/h braucht der 3,9 sekunden!!! nicht wie angegeben 3,6 sekunden . und der braucht auch statt 22 liter auf 100km 22,8 liter. was mache ich denn jetzt?  soll ich mir einen neuen kaufen? wie wärs mit nem bugatti? oder lamborghini? was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
dankbar für antworten


----------



## checker1985m (28. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 20:01 schrieb oasisfan:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> ...



du solltest deinen motor auseinander bauen und selbst wieder zusammenbauen. auch das benzin würde ich nur aus eigener herstellung nehmen, genauso wie das öl.


----------



## speedy11 (28. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 20:08 schrieb checker1985m:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 20:01 schrieb oasisfan:[/l]
> ...



was is den mit unserem shupi los??
Wieso schreibt er denn net mehr??


----------



## OverLoarD (28. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 20:08 schrieb checker1985m:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 20:01 schrieb oasisfan:[/l]
> ...



ROFL!

Also wenn ihr mich frag ist dieser Shupatino entweder ganz kräftig dabei uns zu verarschen und lacht sich über die Antworten schlapp da wir uns alle so aufregen, oder aber er ist der mit abstand größte N00b der auf dieser Erde wandelt 
Entscheidet selbst


----------



## oasisfan (28. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 20:23 schrieb OverLoarD:[/l]
> Also wenn ihr mich frag ist dieser Shupatino entweder ganz kräftig dabei uns zu verarschen und lacht sich über die Antworten schlapp da wir uns alle so aufregen, oder aber er ist der mit abstand größte N00b der auf dieser Erde wandelt
> Entscheidet selbst



ganz klar noob! und arrogant noch dazu


----------



## maxx2003 (28. Januar 2004)

Ein wirklich aussagekräftige Überschrift. ~

Mal ehrlich: Reicht dir das nicht ?
Na wenn das mal kein Flop ist.


----------



## Flyer24 (28. Januar 2004)

menschhhhh, nun habt ihr shupi verjagt , jetzt schreibt er nicht mehr ...........aber falls er dies lesen sollte ......SHUPI : lass dir von deinen eltern den ultimativen schoko-gummibärchen PC kaufen ......da werkelt ne Asus MSI FKK 9800 pro ultra superstreetfighter 3 edition ......die pack locker 20000 frames bei Moorhuhn oder Hugo ,und das soll ja schon was heissen !!!!!! zusätzöich rate ich dir zu einem grammatik-lernprogramm........bin schon gespannt auf deine benchmarks


----------



## checker1985m (28. Januar 2004)

ich denke er meldet sich nicht, weil er gerade einsieht das er falsch liegt und hat sofort angefangen sich ein mobo selbst zu löten und die perfekten treiber dafür zu schreiben. das dauert halt 
aber wenn er damit fertig ist dann kommt die grafikkarte. natuerlich auch selbstgemacht.

oder er durchstöbert e-bay nach selbstgemachten Teilen die Ihm 16.000 fps versprechen.   

Gruß


----------



## StarshipTrooper (28. Januar 2004)

@ Threadersteller

Kuckst du hier:

http://www.feisar.de/content/gfx_de_breakingnews.html


----------



## nemesisaut (29. Januar 2004)

ne bitte jungs und mädels jetzt mal ernst. ich hab auch nur 23765 fps bei 8*4 pixel auflösung und find des auch nich zum lachen. das is unspielbar. soll ich übertakten oder doch lieber auf nen neuen prozessor warten?


euer untertänigster diener 

tomson


----------



## Blasius (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 20:29 schrieb maxx2003:[/l]
> Ein wirklich aussagekräftige Überschrift. ~



EY ! Die Überschrift ist von mir !  

Und ich hab mir SO eine Mühe damit gegeben, das furchtbare Dilemma, in dem der Threadersteller steht, in die Überschrift zu packen. Und was ist jetzt das Ergebnis? Hohn und Spott auf ganzer Linie. Verarschung einer gequälten Seele, die sich in ihrer Verzweiflung nicht anders zu helfen wusste, als diesen Hilferuf an uns alle zu richten. Aber wie so vieles in der heutigen Zeit verhallt auch dieser Schrei nach ein bisschen menschlicher Wärme und Aufmerksamkeit ungehört im Klima des Neids und der Missgunst dieser Gesellschaft.  ~ *g*

Ich bin schwer enttäuscht von euch.


----------



## HanFred (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 22:44 schrieb StarshipTrooper:[/l]
> @ Threadersteller
> 
> Kuckst du hier:
> ...



coole site, danke für den link.


----------



## AMDprayer (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 00:06 schrieb nemesisaut:[/l]
> ne bitte jungs und mädels jetzt mal ernst. ich hab auch nur 23765 fps bei 8*4 pixel auflösung und find des auch nich zum lachen. das is unspielbar. soll ich übertakten oder doch lieber auf nen neuen prozessor warten?
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich mir vorstellen das es bei 8*4 Pixel unspielbar ist denn da brächtests ne Lupe um überhaupt was zu erkennen 

Geiler Thread obwohl der Fake leicht zu durchschauen ist hab ich doch gelacht


----------



## UltraSchmart (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> Ich habe schon fast alle grakas durch
> 
> 1.Sapphire radeon 9800xt
> ...




800 fps. Geh mir aus der Sonne Alter. Du schreibst garnicht in welcher Szene und so weiter. Und dass es im Durchschnitt so schnell läuft glaubt dir eh keiner, außer einer, der noch nie einen PC gesehen hat. 800 fps. |O| Ich hab nen 3200+ und ne 9500 PRO und es läuft net mal in 640x480 so schnell. Also bitte schwätz net!!!!!
Bis dann!


----------



## ScorpyAction (29. Januar 2004)

also ich weiss ja net was du da laberst aber sorry selbst ich erreiche die net und mein sys ist besser als deins aber auch nur ein klein bisschen *g*


----------



## Hato_Harpell (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 16:31 schrieb ScorpyAction:[/l]
> also ich weiss ja net was du da laberst aber sorry selbst ich erreiche die net und mein sys ist besser als deins aber auch nur ein klein bisschen *g*



Also naja der kerl hat nen schaden 400 fps in Mohaa *g*, aber trotzallem, haben mein bruder und ich uns mal ran gemacht das zu überprüfen, so aus jux, also das testsystem (ohne scheiß der rechner steht bei uns daheim):

P 4 3,066 ghz FSB 533 @ 3,2 ghz fsb 800
2048 mb ram DDR 400, als mainboard kam ein spizielles sever mainboard zum einsatz das dual twinbanking unter stützt, alle 4 ram bänke werden gleich zeitig angesprochen.
Radeon 9800 pro 256 mb @ 430 mhz/ 445 DDR
(so mal das wichtigste, anzumerken ist noch das das system so übertaktet maximal 30 min unter volllast läuft, selbst ne wasser kühlung verkraftet sowas ned)

Zwecks maximaler performance wurde ein ram laufwerk angelegt (1200 mb groß) und Mohaa dortrein installiert, danach wurde alles runter geregelt, win xp war schon getuned und siehe da 999 fps (warscheinlich mehr aber die anzeige hats gesprengt), aber da unser  Shupatino ja ein pro gamer is war das natürlich noch zu wenig, also haben wir per 3d analyser noch alle texturen abgeschalten die im spiel nicht zu sehn sind und haben eine maximale hardware beschleunigung erzwungen, die framezahl (nun nicht mehr mit fraps messbar (ab 999 is da schluss) im game anzeigenlassen, ca 1150  fps, ok das game hatte nun schon ähnlichkeit mit doom 1 (nee das sieht besser aus *g*), aber er is ja pro gamer also weiter getuned, als nächstes haben wir einen spiziellen treiber mod (speziel für mohaa installiert), das gab nochmal nen kick nun hatten wir schon 1480 fps und da war dann schluss, fürs erste, nun gings ans eingemachte, die über geschickte registry einträge unter win xp haben wr dann das tuning abgeschlossen, endstand 1600 fps, das game war nun unspielbar schlecht aussehend und das win xp konnte man danach weg werfen aber ich bitte euch 1600 fps bei einer std arbeit, das lohn sich!
Also  Shupatino dein system is der reinste schrott, nur 400 fps, ich bekomm das 4 fache hin *hahaha*, kauf dir nen neuen rechner, geh weinen weil du  "nur 400 fps" hast!!!!!!! 
In aktuellen spielen (far cry etc) bin ich froh wenn ich 30-40 konst. erreich.
Das oben genannte wurde wirklich durch geführt, wer will kann screenshots erhalten die das belegen, aber warum? Ich hab das nur gemacht weil ich grad mal zeit und nix zutun hatte, die win xp partition die dazu verwendet wurde musste danach formatiert werden, weil ause rmhaa nix mehr lief. Sorry  Shupatino du bist nur noch gestört und hast keine ahnung! Leuten wie dir gehört der pc weg genommen

Meine meinung


----------



## BunGEe (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 17:15 schrieb Hato_Harpell:[/l]
> Hatos post


Muharhar und nun biste vollkommen verstrahlt? ^^


----------



## LLarryY86 (29. Januar 2004)

Also ich las diesen thread da warn gerade 3seiten, da hab ich mich schon gerollt, aber nun? wer weiß, vielleicht meinte er 40 und 80?
Bin dafür das dieser thread weiter gegeben wird, ich habs gemacht.
ich hoffe dieser Thread wächst noch!  n Kracher is er jetzt schon.



__________________________
<--------LLarryY86 wars here! 29.01.2004 18.05


----------



## steppenork (29. Januar 2004)

Mann, hab ich gelacht!  
Zuerst dacht ich ja: was'n das für'n Idiot?
Aber jetzt muß ich sagen: Shupatino, Respekt! Seit Hape Kerkeling hat niemand mehr die Leute so geil verarscht!


----------



## ScorpyAction (29. Januar 2004)

Hato womit kühlst du deine Komponenten ????

hab mir über legt ne vapochill für meinen 64 er zu holen *g*

meinst du das lohnt sich ???


----------



## Lupold (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 19:14 schrieb ScorpyAction:[/l]
> Hato womit kühlst du deine Komponenten ????
> 
> hab mir über legt ne vapochill für meinen 64 er zu holen *g*
> ...



Jetzt komm wieder runter.Hat jeder mitbekommen das du nen 64 amd 
besitzt.Sonst trifft dich Schupis Rache oder wie der heisst!


----------



## kingston (29. Januar 2004)

@ Hapo
Danke für deine Mühen. Einfach nur genial. Shupi wird vor neid erblassen.


----------



## Phade (29. Januar 2004)

ich mache mich mal was unbeliebt:
ist das nicht bei manchen Games so, dass man gegenüber anderen mit fiesen Frameraten einen Vorteil hat? Ich meine, mal sowas über Q³ gelesen zu haben (und: ja - ich meine im Schnitt ÜBER 26fps  )... man kann dann irgendwie präziser zielen oder so? Es klingt zwar unlogisch, aber wer weiß? ...
nur mal so als kleine Frage...
Und wenn das stimmt, dann seid ihr alle blöd und ich erobere die Welt... *narf*


----------



## Phade (29. Januar 2004)

mein erster Doppelpost


----------



## OverLoarD (29. Januar 2004)

Also Schupi-baby spielt schon ganz großes Tennis, aber Hapo toppt ihn um 2 Liegen imo


----------



## Shupatino (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 21:47 schrieb OverLoarD:[/l]
> Also Schupi-baby spielt schon ganz großes Tennis, aber Hapo toppt ihn um 2 Liegen imo



auu jeahhh !

lol lol lol und rooooflll !

Der thread ist einfach zu geil geworden muHHHHHHHHHAHAHA say i dazu !!!! hrhr


Aber ne im ernst 1400 ? wo gibbet den cheat denn ?

hrhr !

ne aba ich weis jetzt warum ! Mein mainboard und meine cpu unterstützen nur 400 frontsidebus und die graka 800 deshalb leuft die nur auf halber leistung und tata kauf ich mich nen 64 muss doch alles klappenn ! oder net ?


----------



## LordMephisto (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 23:04 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> ne aba ich weis jetzt warum ! Mein mainboard und meine cpu unterstützen nur 400 frontsidebus und die graka 800 deshalb leuft die nur auf halber leistung und tata kauf ich mich nen 64 muss doch alles klappenn ! oder net ?



aua aua aua ~ . Bitte weckt mich auf, das kann nur ein böser traum sein^^.
Wie ich in deinem Videorecorder Thread schon geschrieben habe:
Der FSB der CPU hat da nix mit am Hut. 
Aber kauf dir ruhig nen A64, oder schmeiss dein Geld gleich in die Pfanne, vielleicht schmeckts ja...


----------



## Shupatino (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 23:09 schrieb LordMephisto:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 29.01.04 um 23:04 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> ...



oki oder were ich mit einem pentium besser beraten ?


----------



## Gunter (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 21:44 schrieb Phade:[/l]
> ich mache mich mal was unbeliebt:
> ist das nicht bei manchen Games so, dass man gegenüber anderen mit fiesen Frameraten einen Vorteil hat? Ich meine, mal sowas über Q³ gelesen zu haben (und: ja - ich meine im Schnitt ÜBER 26fps  )... man kann dann irgendwie präziser zielen oder so? Es klingt zwar unlogisch, aber wer weiß? ...
> nur mal so als kleine Frage...
> Und wenn das stimmt, dann seid ihr alle blöd und ich erobere die Welt... *narf*



also, bei quake3 kannst du mit 125 fps am weitesten springen, mit 333 am höchsten, und irgendwas ist auch noch bei 83...

ich hab den framelimiter auf 125, außerdem zock ich ohnehin fast nur das CPMA-mod, da sind die fps-"bugs" nicht enthalten. 

@den-mit-1600fps:
ich hätte gerne screenshots, meld dich mal per o-mail oder icq (steht im profil) bitte.


----------



## LordMephisto (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 23:18 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> oki oder were ich mit einem pentium besser beraten ?



herje...
soweit ich das aus einem etwas älteren Thread von dir weiß hast du einen XP2700+, ja? Was willst du dann mit einer neuen CPU? Klar ist ein Athlon 64 oder P4C schneller als dein XP, aber warum willst du für die paar Frames geld rauschmeissen? Mann mann fast jeder wäre froh wenn er so eine CPU und Graka hätte und du wirfst dein Geld einfach zum Fenster raus. Mal ganz ehrlich, hast du irgendwelche Komplexe was deinen Rechner betrifft? 
Wenn das hier kein Fake ist, dann tust mir echt leit....ehrlich.

Gute Besserung ~


----------



## ScorpyAction (29. Januar 2004)

also ein paar frames ist harmlos gesagt  allein in ut 2003 hab ich von meinem 2800er auf den 64er 3200er 30 - 70 fps mehr *ggg*


----------



## LordMephisto (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 23:39 schrieb ScorpyAction:[/l]
> also ein paar frames ist harmlos gesagt  allein in ut 2003 hab ich von meinem 2800er auf den 64er 3200er 30 - 70 fps mehr *ggg*



Schön aber ob du denn unterschied auch wirklich spürst ist ne andere Frage. Ob man 250 ausgeben muss (grade wenn man einen 2800+ hat) möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Aber wenn man das Geld hat bitte, ist ja nicht meins


----------



## ScorpyAction (29. Januar 2004)

also für mein nforce 3 und den amd mit ram 1024 mb hab ich 430  ausgegeben *G* 

und meine alten teile hab cih nun als server laufen 

damit meine kumpel wenn die vorbei kommen surfen können während ich zogge oder so *ggg*


----------



## LLarryY86 (29. Januar 2004)

Geld in den Arsch geschoben zu bekommen is doch was feines, aber ich armer ossi-azubi kann mir ned ma n gehäuse für 130 leisten( wegen Fahrschule). und der kauft und kauft.


----------



## ScorpyAction (29. Januar 2004)

ich bekommen kein geld in den arsch geschoben ich wohne zwar ncoh bei meinen eltern aber die zoggen mcih mit den strom kosten und so voll ab *g*

es lebe ebay da kannste gut verdienen *g* und der amd is arschgeil 400 mhz mehr power und du rockst richtig


----------



## DrHasenbein (30. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 23:04 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> 
> oki oder were ich mit einem pentium besser beraten ?



nein....mit 'ner Mikrowelle!!! *fg*


----------



## Shupatino (30. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 30.01.04 um 00:43 schrieb DrHasenbein:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 29.01.04 um 23:04 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> ...



evtl. auch noch ne wasserkühlung weis aber auch noch nicht welche weil ich so eine mit 2 pumpen haben will wie mein freund ! die geht richtig ab !


----------



## steppenork (30. Januar 2004)

ojeoje...augenverdreh...
das nimmt ja immer groteskere Züge an. Also ich glaube, n Fake is das doch net.
Bevor du deinen Prozessor wegwirfst, übertakte erst mal deinen jetzigen, das kost nix und bringt auch was (Wobei ich bezweifle, dass du überhaupt noch mehr Leistung brauchst es sei denn, du renderst die Effekte für den nächsten Peter Jackson Film). Wenn du nicht übertaktest, brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt ne WaKü. Und was soll das mit den zwei Pumpen? So was sind dann ja wohl zwei Waküs. Und wozu du die brauchst? Vielleicht meinst du ja nen Doppelradiator? Ich hab nur nen Singlerad und meine CPU wird nie heißer als 48 Grad. Also lies zuerst mal was über die Sachen, bevor du das Geld deiner Eltern zum Fenster rauswirfst!
Aaaaaaaaaargh!

Und fang für solche Sachen neue Threads in den entsprechenden Rubriken  an. Das hat hier nichts mehr zusuchen.

Bitte schließ mal jemand diesen Thread!


----------



## MichaelM (30. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 30.01.04 um 09:40 schrieb steppenork:[/l]
> ojeoje...augenverdreh...
> das nimmt ja immer groteskere Züge an. Also ich glaube, n Fake is das doch net.
> Bevor du deinen Prozessor wegwirfst, übertakte erst mal deinen jetzigen, das kost nix und bringt auch was (Wobei ich bezweifle, dass du überhaupt noch mehr Leistung brauchst es sei denn, du renderst die Effekte für den nächsten Peter Jackson Film). Wenn du nicht übertaktest, brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt ne WaKü. Und was soll das mit den zwei Pumpen? So was sind dann ja wohl zwei Waküs. Und wozu du die brauchst? Vielleicht meinst du ja nen Doppelradiator? Ich hab nur nen Singlerad und meine CPU wird nie heißer als 48 Grad. Also lies zuerst mal was über die Sachen, bevor du das Geld deiner Eltern zum Fenster rauswirfst!
> ...



Respekt @ Shupi

Soviele Antworten bekommen nicht viele 
Abgesehen davon finde ich diesen Tread mitlerweile sehr unterhaltsam. Macht bitte alle weiter so !!!


----------



## MichaelM (30. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 30.01.04 um 09:40 schrieb steppenork:[/l]
> ojeoje...augenverdreh...
> das nimmt ja immer groteskere Züge an. Also ich glaube, n Fake is das doch net.
> Bevor du deinen Prozessor wegwirfst, übertakte erst mal deinen jetzigen, das kost nix und bringt auch was (Wobei ich bezweifle, dass du überhaupt noch mehr Leistung brauchst es sei denn, du renderst die Effekte für den nächsten Peter Jackson Film). Wenn du nicht übertaktest, brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt ne WaKü. Und was soll das mit den zwei Pumpen? So was sind dann ja wohl zwei Waküs. Und wozu du die brauchst? Vielleicht meinst du ja nen Doppelradiator? Ich hab nur nen Singlerad und meine CPU wird nie heißer als 48 Grad. Also lies zuerst mal was über die Sachen, bevor du das Geld deiner Eltern zum Fenster rauswirfst!
> ...



Respekt @ Shupi

Soviele Antworten bekommen nicht viele 
Abgesehen davon finde ich diesen Tread mitlerweile sehr unterhaltsam. Macht bitte alle weiter so !!!


----------



## MichaelM (30. Januar 2004)

Respekt @ Shupi

Soviele Antworten bekommen nicht viele 
Abgesehen davon finde ich diesen Tread mitlerweile sehr unterhaltsam. Macht bitte alle weiter so !!! 

Sorry für triple Post, da hing der Server wohl ein bischen und ich war zu ungeduldig


----------



## Atropa (30. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 30.01.04 um 07:18 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> evtl. auch noch ne wasserkühlung weis aber auch noch nicht welche weil ich so eine mit 2 pumpen haben will wie mein freund ! die geht richtig ab !


Ohje, und wenn die Temperaturen dort nicht unter 40° sinken, kaufst du dir wohl auch wieder eine andere.

Übrigends, der Thread kommt sobald er nicht mehr so stark frequentiert wird, in die HoF.


----------



## ggdskkx (30. Januar 2004)

lol   lol   lol   lol   lol   lol

neee des gibts net!!!!!! 

rofl  rofl  rofl

was is des denn für ein kranker thread!

Selbst programmierte Grakatreiber und 400 fps zu wenig ... *lol*

der thread is fast so krank wie der von dem einem der seinen Computer aufrüsten wollte und nix geblickt hat *lol*


----------



## ggdskkx (30. Januar 2004)

*sry*
immer diese s****** doppelposts


----------



## stoneXX (30. Januar 2004)

Jetzt mal im Ernst:
Wenn das kein Fake is...
Wieso willst du krampfhaft Geld loswerden @ Shupi?
Wenn du zuviel hast, geb ich dir gerne meine Kontonummer.
Außerdem würde es schonmal ordentlich was bringen, wenn du dir 2x 512MB DDR (Corsair oda so) 400Mhz (oda mehr...) holst und den Dual-Channel-Betrieb auf deinem Board benutzt.

Übrigens:
Ich hab n Athlon XP 2000+ auf nem KT600 Board (nach Treiberupdates sogar völlig Absturzfrei), 512 MB DDR 333 von Infineon und ne 64MB GeForce 4 Ti 4200. Und ich kann MoHAA bei maximalen Details ruckelfrei zocken (also soviele Frames, dass man die Bilder nicht mehr zählen kann...). Wenn ich fragen darf: Was willst du mit 800 fps?


----------



## Quintus (30. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

Sind 400 fps überhaubt möglich?
In den Zeitungen reden die immer nur von 30-50.


----------



## Hato_Harpell (30. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 30.01.04 um 23:07 schrieb Quintus:[/l]
> Sind 400 fps überhaubt möglich?
> In den Zeitungen reden die immer nur von 30-50.



Ja sind möglich aber mehr als 85 fps bringt eh nix, weil der monitor nach wie vor begrenzt und das mit so ca 85 fps bei 1600X 1200 wenn du nen sehr guten monitor hast (21 zoll), die herzzahl is direkt mit der mit der nutz fps zahl verbunden, d.h. wenn dei monitor unter 1024 X 768 nur 85 hz darstellt dann laufen auch die diespiele nur mit 85 fps, auch wenn mehr angezeigt wird von diversen proggis, die 400 zusätzlichen fps zB verpuffen dann ins nichts.

Ok nun ncoh etwas, das was ich vorher gepostet hab war nutürlich überspitzt, bis zum geht nimmer  also die zahlen natürlich, in wirklichkeit sind wir mit dem system nciht über 650 fps am ende rausgekommen, trotz extrem tuning (das tuning ansich das ich gepostet hab hat aber gestimmt). Falls eine rmehr als 650 fps schafft soll sich melden und 800 fps ja in doom 1 vielleicht *g*.
Gekühlt wird der rechner mit ner wasser kühlung und einem 1 liter ausgleichsbehälter, das wasser wurde erstmal auf 1 grad C gekühlt, deswegen läuft der rechner bei so ner extrem übertaktung nur ne halbe std stabiel, danach is das wasser zu warm ........


----------



## speedy11 (31. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 30.01.04 um 23:59 schrieb Hato_Harpell:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 30.01.04 um 23:07 schrieb Quintus:[/l]
> ...



wie heisst nochma der konsolenbefehl in MoH damit dieser frame-limiter abgeschalten wird?

will auch mal testen *gg*


----------



## LLarryY86 (31. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 30.01.04 um 23:59 schrieb Hato_Harpell:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 30.01.04 um 23:07 schrieb Quintus:[/l]
> ...




man hau doch gleich eiswürfel in den Ausgleichsbehälter . Bau n 5 3fach Radiatoren an.oder hol dir n Kompressor. oh man wie ich den Thread liebe


----------



## steppenork (31. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 31.01.04 um 03:48 schrieb LLarryY86:[/l]
> man hau doch gleich eiswürfel in den Ausgleichsbehälter . Bau n 5 3fach Radiatoren an.oder hol dir n Kompressor. oh man wie ich den Thread liebe


Ach was, Wakü und Eiswürfel. Nimm flüssigen Stickstoff! Den kannst du natürlich nicht einfach so in die normale Pumpe einfüllen, da friert ja alles fest. Aber mit der richtigen Ausrüstung (Zu bestellen bei www.nasa-shop.gov) geht das schon. Und wenn du deinen Prozi dann mal bis zum absoluten Nullpunkt runter gekühlt hast, dann sollten 5 GHz ja wohl kein Problem mehr sein. *g*


----------



## SavagePlayer (31. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

oh nein ich hab nur 80.000.000.000.000.000.000. FPS was kann ich tun hilfe ??? boa so ein QUATSCH .was soll das hier ?


----------



## speedy11 (31. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*



> [l]am 31.01.04 um 12:12 schrieb SavagePlayer:[/l]
> oh nein ich hab nur 80.000.000.000.000.000.000. FPS was kann ich tun hilfe ??? boa so ein QUATSCH .was soll das hier ?



[ironie]

mist, ich komm "nur" auf 501FPS
was mach ich denn nu leute?? Soll ich mir ne neue Graka holen?
Oder gleich nen neuen PC?? Scheisse man ich krieg nen kollapse!!
Helft mir!

[/ironie]


----------



## PostalDude83 (31. Januar 2004)

laa lee luu, der shupi dröhnt sich zuuuu -.-


----------



## Systembremse (31. Januar 2004)

*AW: Ich brauche rat !*

@ Shupi
Jo Shupi, das haste ja ganz fein gemacht! 
Mit Deinem Thread haste (wieder) mal ne ganze Menge Leute verarscht!!!
Oh Mann, ich mein, es haben sich anscheinend wirklich Einige gedacht: Oh Gott,der Noob hat ja wirklich keine Ahnung!!!
*rofl*
Einige haben sich auch fast bis zur Schmerzgrenze daran hochgezogen,hihihi. :-Þ
Also, GrandmasterBrain,uupppss,ähh,Shupi-dings-bumms,lass ma gut sein,Leute kann man halt EINMAL verarschen,aber nicht IMMER!!!
P.S.: Auch ein Forumwechsel hilft da nicht!!!! 
P.P.S.: He Mod, schließ mal den Müll!!!
*thanx*


----------



## Zarupetti (31. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> Ich habe schon fast alle grakas durch
> 
> 1.Sapphire radeon 9800xt
> ...



Nach Einstein Junior:
FPS=frames per second
auf Deutsch=Bilder Pro Secunde

mit 800FPS würde ich mich mit der Grafikkarte sämmtliche Overclocker und Grafikchiphersteller zur Verzweiflung bringen"ggg"


----------



## WUSCHELTOM (31. Januar 2004)

Macht diesen Thread endlich zu, kann man sich schenken das Thema !!!


----------



## steppenork (31. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 31.01.04 um 17:36 schrieb WUSCHELTOM:[/l]
> Macht diesen Thread endlich zu, kann man sich schenken das Thema !!!



Wieso, ich find's lustig. Vor allem, wenn's mal wieder jemand echt ernst nimmt mit den 400 fps. *rofl*
Obwohl du recht hast: wird langsam langweilig. Zu viel Ernst am Stück. Schreib mal wieder jemand was total beklopptes! Und @ Shupi: könntest dich mal wieder melden. Oder isses dir peinlich?


----------



## cylord83 (1. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 31.01.04 um 19:27 schrieb steppenork:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 31.01.04 um 17:36 schrieb WUSCHELTOM:[/l]
> ...



Der Shupi soll einen Hammer nehmen und nicht den PC zerschlagen, sondern sich damit auf den Schädel.


----------



## Shupatino (1. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 01.02.04 um 02:06 schrieb cylord83:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 31.01.04 um 19:27 schrieb steppenork:[/l]
> ...



tj0 is aber so !!!


----------



## BlackHunter2002 (1. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 01.02.04 um 09:37 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 01.02.04 um 02:06 schrieb cylord83:[/l]
> ...


Oh, er lebt ja doch noch  hast du dir jetzt dein A64 gekauft? Ich wills doch hoffen, den damit könntest du ja grade so über 400 fps kommen womit MOHAA ja schon beinahe flüssig läuft oder? *kopfschüttel* Und langweilig wird der Thread noch lange nicht, solange sich Shupi regelmäßig meldet und uns auf den aktuellen Stand bringt gibts betimt immer was zu lachen


----------



## ShadowMan1 (1. Februar 2004)

Das ist mit Abstand der beste Thread den ich je gesehen hab. Ich hab mir alle 10 Seiten durchgelesen. Hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Wirklich super.
Mir ist da noch was eingefallen. Wie wärs wenn du mal deine HDD auf so ca. 200 GHz taktest. Eye das hat bei mir den übelsten Leistungsschub gegeben. Oder vielleicht muss der ja auch zu viel von der CD lesen. Kannst ja mal bei eBay kucken ob du ein 1000x CD ROM Laufwerk findest. *gggggggggg*


----------



## SternenEmpathie (1. Februar 2004)

*räusper* also ich persönlich zweifele so langsam am geistigen Horizont so mancher Personen,was die Täuschung von anderen betrifft....zumindest wenn ich mir deren Rechtschreibung anschaue...
Shupatino ich glaube, dass es das beste ist, wenn du dich irgendwo versteckst und wartest, bis man dich vergisst....
Sorry dass ich vieleicht ein bisschen fies klinge aber....Ich kann mir hier aber nur noch an den Kopf fassen und hoffe tief im Herzen trotzdem, dass es nur ein Fake von dir ist - Wenn auch ein schlechter denn ich hab schon so einige Threads von dir entdeckt alà ich hab nen 2700èr XP und will nen 64BIt Prozessor (Geld spielt ja bekanntlich keine Rolle --> vieleicht ist das ja auch deine Message an die Menschheit und das Ganze ist nur eine große philosophische Aufklärungskampagne??) und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du das ernsthaft lustig findest *tzz* 

Naja viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend
Reimi


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (1. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:25 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> 
> Kann das an meinem mainboard liegen ?
> oder an meinem speicher das ich zuwenig ddr habe oder kein nforce 2 benutze obwohl es mein board unterstützt ?
> ...




hahahaha hahahahahahaha 
man ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht. was für n00bs es nicht auf der welt gibt lol
da benutzt er nur 512 mb ram mit 166 mhz und wundert sich noch dass er nicht mehr herausholt hahahaaha
und "mein board unterstützt nforce 2 aber ich benutze es nicht"... rofl


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (1. Februar 2004)

admin schließe den thread hier sonst wird er noch ernst genommen von einem anderen n00b...


----------



## darkdestroyer (1. Februar 2004)

*in hall of fame schieb*


----------



## ShadowMan1 (1. Februar 2004)

Nimm das doch ne so ernst @ SternenEmpathie!!!!!!
Ist doch cool. Es kommt selten vor, dass ich lache wenn ich was lese, aber das hier war wirklich so komisch. Und dann noch die lustigen Antworten von den anderen. Einfach lustig. 
Dieser Thread gehört wirklich in die Hall of Fame. Der Übetrifft alles. 

Wahrscheinlich regt sich der Typ dann auch noch auf, dass er dann HL2 nur mit 200 FPS spielen kann.   
Aber das nicht funktionierende Nforce ne vergessen doppel 
*gggg*


----------

